# Best <£100 hand grinder on to last me until December (Niche delivery)?



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,

Please can somebody help me pick the best affordable hand grinder? Send me all the links (if suitable)!!

My Mara X is arriving, but I have a Cr*p dualit burr grinder which I know won't be good enough.

https://www.dualit.com/products/coffee-grinder

https://trustedcoffeereviews.co.uk/product/dualit-burr-coffee-grinder-75015/ - I wonder what the niche would score on this site 😂

Would my existing grinder be much better than any <£100 hand grinder?

I have seen these two:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Mill-Mini-Slim-Plus/dp/B01GPMH590

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Coffee-Grinder-Ceramic-Black/dp/B01MXJI90S

I have pre ground "espresso" coffee coming with my Mara X but I'm mentally prepping myself for this to be awful....

Niche Zero won't arrive until mid Nov (I'm guessing as they seem to be delivering Nov orders 2-4 weeks early)- mine is a "December delivery" . 😐

Hilarious to think that 2 months ago I thought that my existing £70 grinder was good enough, and a sage bambino plus would be perfect.
Now I'm waiting for 3x VST baskets to arrive, IMS competition shower screen, Bottomless PF, black mirror scale....

Thanks!!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I doubt either of those will do a decent job of espresso TBH, handgrinder wise you are looking at more of the £150 range to get something decent. Although the cheaper MBK ones might do a good enough job.

As it's close I'd probably just keep the Mara in the box until the Niche arrives. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> As it's close I'd probably just keep the Mara in the box until the Niche arrives. Good things come to those who wait.


 Could you honestly do that!!!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Could you honestly do that!!!


 Yes. I think I could! 
But then I do sit an ice bath for 30 minutes most days. 
And I find doing sports events lasting 8-10 hours fun.

On the opposite side I do have Amazon prime and next day delivery...


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Could you honestly do that!!!


I couldn't wait.....I never knew cardboard could be so tough. How can a box be so sturdy? 

Bella Barista sent 2x 250g of ground coffee in the box as I requested. The grind is actually almost spot on.

Tried the 18g basket with the naked pf and the wdt technique, very good!!!

Will install my group head thermometer tonight.

Still waiting for my black mirror scale, vst baskets (useless without niche) and ims shower screen!

I tried my grinder with fresh beans on the finest setting. Super sour!! My weighing may have been slightly off. May give it another go and tamp harder.

If I buy the hairo Pro £50 hand grinder, and grind down the coffee from my grinder finer, could this work providing I nail the setting??









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

I ended up ordering a pressurised 58mm dual wall basket from sage to work with my grinder until the Niche arrives....

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020077.html

Worked well enough in my bambino so I think it should be fine with the MaraX


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would buy a second hand grinder, double wall is a fake thing.

eg

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knock-Feld2-Hand-Coffee-Grinder/254752187739


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

L&R said:


> I would buy a second hand grinder, double wall is a fake thing.
> 
> eg
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knock-Feld2-Hand-Coffee-Grinder/254752187739


 Yes, get that! I am tempted myself!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Bargain Hens teeth


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

you could still buy a aergrind 2nd last time i looked at the MBK site (yesterday). That feld2 was a bargain!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Who bought it?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

matted said:


> you could still buy a aergrind 2nd last time i looked at the MBK site (yesterday). That feld2 was a bargain!





L&R said:


> I would buy a second hand grinder, double wall is a fake thing.
> 
> eg
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knock-Feld2-Hand-Coffee-Grinder/254752187739


 Thanks for the suggestions! Now thinking about it I can wait 4-5 more weeks for my black niche to arrive. It could be even 3 weeks away (fingers crossed).

They were shipping 3 weeks early for Nov delivery and I placed an order early Oct for Dec delivery (one of the first).

Likely I will regret saying this but.....

The coffee was shamefully drinkable with my sage bambino using the 54mm double wall basket if I dialled in the grind - ever so slightly coarse (my current grinder on a finer setting). It works surprisingly well with pressurised baskets. I'm sure the 58mm sage double wall basket will be the same.

mmmmmm fakefoamycrema

Maybe I'll just have to add a splash of milk to my iced americanos for the time being 🤔


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Nothing really wrong with the Bambino in my view. It is a great little machine.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Was going to ask what was wrong with the bambino?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

matted said:


> Nothing really wrong with the Bambino in my view. It is a great little machine.


 I think the bambino is excellent. Much better than the other sage machines for beginners. Possibly better than the gaggia classic for most people getting into coffee due to the stable temps + auto milk froth wand. The only issue I had was a leaky drip tray. It looks so good in white!!

I didn't mean to say anything against the bambino. I meant the pressurised baskets, I have a 54mm bottomless PF + unpressurised basket on the way from china but won't get to try it with the bambino.

Sending back my white bambino plus, the footprint was incredible for what it could do. I could easily deal with the light weight / just holding onto it, and pulling 3 shots to heat it up. The drip tray was leaky no matter how little water was inside the tray.

It just seemed like it would hold back my coffee if I really master the wdt technique, grind with the niche, and timings. I want the best possible espresso (within reason).


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

congrats on the purchases - you have moved quickly! enjoy


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

matted said:


> congrats on the purchases - you have moved quickly! enjoy


 Thank you, I believe it will be better for me to invest now and enjoy higher quality products for a very long time. Will backflush daily with water, and clean the grouphead every few days. Chemical backflush every 6 weeks + lubrication. Worth the effort for the look of the MaraX!

I will miss the bambino, It fits so neatly in my kitchen - very clever machine and an excellent price if you can get one between £200-£300.


----------

